# heresy and error



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 20, 2004)

Now this was something I was thinking baout the other day isnt it that say any present day heresy or error is nothing new but just passed down through history. And that certain teachings inter mingal to form new groups but really are nothing new at all but have been around all along?

blade


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 20, 2004)

[size=18:4eac204a01]Eccl 1:9 The thing that hath been, it is that which shall be; and that which is done is that which shall be done: and there is no new thing under the sun.[/size:4eac204a01]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 20, 2004)

Good answer!!

blade


----------



## Learner (Aug 14, 2004)

*J. W.'s*

This afternoon I was having lunch in a restaurant and two young women approached me in a friendly manner . They discussed typical things Koreans ask foreigners . Then one whips out her New World Translation in English and proceeds to teach me her beliefs . I guess word got out that I am "Learner ". We talked about some of my favorite subjects with J. W.'s---the Trinity , Diety of Christ , and the reality and eternality of Hell . Of course none of this was done in an in-depth manner . I was praying the whole time that the Lord would give me the right words to say . I met some before in Feb. in this area . I have never initiated any conversation.
I told them I would be pleased to send Scripture to them on some of these doctrines through e-mail . I have had debates with Mormons as well as J. W.'s in America and Korea . E-mail might be a better way . I have a copy of their distorted translation. Pray for the souls of these two young women . They are so nice , and deceived !


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 14, 2004)

Tim,
I have found great success when conversing with JW's to control the conversation. remember, thay have come to you (or your house). I make clear that I will discuss with them, that I have had questions, if they allow me to direct the conversation. Once agreed upon, I then turn the conversation to the doctrine of election. Once established, and typically they agree that election is biblical, their 'works' based salvation falls to the ground. Eventually, they leave and flag your home or send back the elders, who also cannot deal with this doctrine.


----------



## JohnV (Aug 14, 2004)

What I do with JW's is abut the same as Scott. I don't centre on one particular doctrine, but rather on the very text they want to "share" with me. I take control of the discussion, and then I get quite strict about it. I just keep pointing out to them how they evade rather than answer questions, and that they are coming to me with their beliefs, not the gospel. I am not afraid of their translation anymore, since I now have a copy. I point out to them that they cannot even keep to their own scriptures, much less to the one they also carry around, the NIV or the KJV. 

I used to get these older guys coming around. Quite some time ago it was a young adult lady, with and younger teen-aged boy. I took them through the Heidelberg Catechism without them knowing it, just from memory, and I think it was the closest I've come to converting one of them. I guess they flagged my place and have been sending the elders ever since. That's fine with me, because I can get even more strict with them, since they are supposed to know better. They have less excuse for the mistakes they make, as I see it. I haven't seen one now for over a year, maybe two. 

A good friend of mine has taken the position that he will not converse with them anymore. He just cuts it off before it starts. That's one thing that doesn't change with the JW's: you can still spot them coming. He sees them coming and sends them packing. 

I have never heard of the approach that you encountered, Tim. I know that Mormons will do something like that, but I've never heard of JW's doing it. They always want to importune you, so it's not out of keeping with their style, but taking over your mealtime is a new low for them.


----------



## govols (Aug 14, 2004)

*Kind of weird*

Scott,

It is kind of weird that you have a picture of poodle at the top of your page entitled "Cigars I have smoked".

http://www.semperreformanda.com/cigars__.htm

 uzzled: 

This was just after the page that you said we shouldn't do things (smoking things, etc.) that are not legal.

Down here in Georgia, poodles are quite illegal. Opossums on the other hand ...

:bs2: Just kidding !!!

Just kidding


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 14, 2004)

uh John,
My wife is from Chicamaga, Ga. That give me the upper hand on you pal!!!

And Bentley is NOT a poodle. He is refined; a Bischon! And the caption is correct; Look in Bentleys mouth. It is he who is the true cigar aficianado, not I! Those are the cigars he has smoked. My wife complains because boxes from UPS keep showing up at our door from Cigar distributors; I tell her they are Bentleys; she doesn't believe me.


----------

